# Fish dying with no symptoms, now cotton mouth



## MikeMason (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi

This is my first post here, and hope someone can help.

Since moving into my new place I've had about 4 fish die on me, all of them didn't show any symptoms. I just found them dead.

On Tuesday my sucking loach was found dead. Did a 25% water change. Checked the other fish. No signs of anything.

Yesterday, when I got home one of my spotted mollies was dead, and the other was sat on the bottom of the tank. I set up my hospital tank, checked the levels and they were all fine, treated it with Interpet anti internal bacteria, set the temp at 28 (normally 25) and put the poorly molly in. She spent the evening floating around the bottom and I expected her to be dead my morning. Surprisingly she wasn't. I was even more surprised to find her swimming around when I got home without a care in the world.

Last night I did another 25% water change on my main tank and treated that with interpet anti internal bacteria too. Checked the fish. They looked ok.

Tonight the Marble Angel fish (which I have had for 2 weeks) looks to have cotton mouth and white and a couple of cotton like spots on his fins. He's not his usual self and is hiding, although he seemed fine a couple of hours ago.

What should I do, as I've already treated the tank for something else. I don't have another spare tank, and I don't want to introduce the molly back into the main tank if there's still a problem with the water...?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

from what you are saying, this are signs of Columnaris


----------



## MikeMason (Aug 19, 2010)

Not good then. :-(

What I've done is another 25% water change in the main tank, and a 50% one in the hospital tank. The Molly is still in there and I'm moving the angel in too. I want to try and keep the four remaining fish in the main tank safe.

As for treatments, what should I do? Give the hospital tank a dose of anti fungus and finrot or wait a couple of days because I treated it with anti internal bacteria?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

As far as I know this desease is very hard to treat, better is to separate the fish that presents simptoms and let the healthy fish in the main tank. The main cause of columnaris is stress, and you said you just move your fish, so ... it may come from there.
Wait a few days and then you could try a tratment for fungus.


----------



## MikeMason (Aug 19, 2010)

Just a quick update.

I've just checked the Angel and Molly in the hospital tank and both look fine. The cotton wool around the Angels mouth has appeared to have vanished and he's swimming around the tank quite happily. Last night he was in the corner near the filter.

So from that I'm guessing it wasn't cotton mouth. 

I'm going to keep them in the hospital tank for a good few days until I'm sure none of the fish in the main tank get ill.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

good to hear that


----------

